# Desktop Pictures - Post them up!



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

*Hows your desktop (pictures please!)*

Hey guys, thought i would rejuvenate an old thread.

What does your desktop currently look like?

Attached is my current background, Optimus is my hero!!!!!

Hope everyone will contribute, would be nice to see what everyone spends most of their day looking at!

Wohhhzah!!!


----------



## zeplin0325 (May 23, 2007)

Here's mine... Hasn't changed in a while...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:eeps:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

99% of the time I don't see my desktop..


----------



## itzeug (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> Hey guys, thought i would rejuvenate an old thread.


looks like you started a new one :dunno:


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

My dual monitor setup. :eeps:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Vitacura said:


> My dual monitor setup. :eeps:


one on the left iz da bomb


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 14, 2005)

Here's mine, no it is not vista. Just windowblinds


----------



## england1987 (Jan 13, 2006)

I try to keep a simple desktop. This is what I currently stare at.


----------



## Scott_H (Feb 12, 2003)

Frank Rizzo said:


> .
> M3 pic[/QUOTE]
> 
> I'm gonna need that in hi res. Wherdya find it?


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

Mine atm


----------



## A320 Scott (Jan 19, 2007)

Excuse the lame question, but how do I take a "snapshot" of my desktop screen and incorporate it into a post? 

I know, I suck at the internet!


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

today


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Here's mine...


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

:eeps:


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

A320 Scott said:


> Excuse the lame question, but how do I take a "snapshot" of my desktop screen and incorporate it into a post?
> 
> I know, I suck at the internet!


Just be on the screen, hit the 'Print Screen' button, then open paint, paste it and save it as a JPEG. Then upload it or attach it online.


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

ludespeedny said:


> Here's mine, no it is not vista. Just windowblinds


I stole it.


----------

